# Sign this petition to bring back Cinnamon TicTacs!



## I liek Squirtles (May 4, 2013)

I got the urge to see what happened to cinnamon Tic Tacs, and I stumbled upon this petition. If you loved that flavor, please sign the petition and spread the word.


----------

